# Newer Tahoe or Suburban



## dawnchaser (May 29, 2014)

Anyone driving a newer Suburban on the beach. I have a 2012 Suburban and have some concerns about the front bumper and air dam height. I will mostly be on Assateague, Fenwick Island beaches but will be making a trip to OBX this fall. I have done some searches which say the air dam will move sand if the ruts are too deep but wanted to hear from those who have the same type vehicle. Haven't been on the beaches for many years as I have been out of the area. Looking forward to getting back on them.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

OBX Beach road/rut conditions change frequently according to wind and rain and traffic

If the ruts on any beach are super deep and your air dam is plowing sand you have the following options

1. Get out of the ruts and make your own road

2. Plow a little bit of sand with your pretty shiny new Suburban (Most folks are not out there with jacked up suspensions so if the ruts are deep, everyone plows a bit of sand sometimes)

3. Temporarily remove air dam unless it is an integral part of the bumper assembly, if I was doing a lot of off road driving the air dam would be taken off. Gas millage is reduced but who is looking for good gas millage in a Suburban anyway?

I had an older Suburban which had 275 tires and a regular suspension and it did not have any real issues with its air dam that I noticed


----------



## dawnchaser (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Garboman,
I am not worried about scratching it up, just not looking to rip the bumper cover off. I am going to puts 275's on it when it needs tires, but they only gain an inch in height.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Honestly it will depend on your rim and tire package the 2010 LT with the "normal" height tires does much better than the LTZ with the fancy rims and lower profile tires. 
The sidewall height on the LT makes a much better sand driver than the LTZ's low profile tires.


----------



## dawnchaser (May 29, 2014)

Alexy, I have the LS trim with 265/70/17 tire. I am going to up it to 285/70/17 this fall when I get new tires on it. The LS and LT are pretty much the same as far as tires and stance. I feel it should be ok, if I pull the air dam or bumper cover off I guess that will be a sign to get an aftermarket bumper and lift on it!!!


----------



## dawnchaser (May 29, 2014)

Well decided to add a leveling kit and put 285-70-17 tires on the Burb. Was hitting the lower air dam on the sand on some ruts and really loose areas. Shouldn't have that problem now, 4 inches higher in the front and 2 in the back.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Just had my 09 Tahoe on the beach at AI for the first time. It handled awesome with now issue from the air dam. I aired down to 18 psi


----------



## dawnchaser (May 29, 2014)

I have been running Fenwick Island, was no problem until the one ramp was rutted up terrible then it was hitting. I have my deflators set to air down to 18, no problems with the stock Goodyear tires, just put Cooper AT3's on it. Will try them out next weekend when I am down there.


----------

